# My 20Long community Pics



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

There's 1 Blue Ram, 3 Kuhlis, 4 Lemon Tetras, 2 pair Cherry Barbs, 2 Checkered Barbs, 2 Oto algae eaters... & 3 Emperor tetras but I'm taking those back to the store. Mid level seems very busy & I'd rather have a school of 6 Marble Hatchetfish, usually upper level fish.

The bowl shape in the wood wound up being great for pouring water in w/o a big mess, EZ water changes!


sorry so blurry!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Tank looks really good, love the choices of gravel, wood, plants, lighting, and fish. Bravo!


----------



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! I was trying to achieve balance between natural looking & fun fish areas.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

good looking tank


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

very nice


----------

